# i dyed my hair like...purple.



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 15, 2006)

i just mainly wanted to show it off cause i love it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 15, 2006)

I adore it! You make it look classy.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2006)

Look at you standing all out


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 15, 2006)

*I LOVE IT!  i  dye it the exact same color every fall...violet red baby! look AMAZING on you! SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL AND CLASSY!*


----------



## ben (Sep 16, 2006)

looks good!~


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2006)

it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 17, 2006)

I love that color, and i love that shirt!  where did you get it?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 
_I love that color, and i love that shirt!  where did you get it?_

 
charlotte russe!


----------



## Katura (Sep 17, 2006)

Your hair looks amazing that color!!! And agreed with everyone, that shirt is awesmoe!


----------



## Jaim (Sep 18, 2006)

You look great.


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 20, 2006)

Oooh, that's a pretty color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have the same color highlights. It's so nice because it is different, but not too different.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 20, 2006)

youlook good girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i had a similarbcolor too once. love it on you


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 24, 2006)

pretty pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 24, 2006)

WOOOW! it looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## battipatti (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohh I love it! Such a pretty color! and I love that shirt too.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh now thats very pretty on you.  You look lovely.


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks so pretty! I want to streak my hair that color. I almost did last year but I did red instead.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 4, 2006)

this is gorgeous!! =D


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 11, 2006)

oooh! i love the color of your hair it goes really well ith your fair skin! I love people who stand out like that!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 11, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## Holly (Dec 12, 2006)

That colour looks really good on you!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

It looks beautiful! Very lovely... and great outfit to go with it.


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 12, 2006)

so cute! that makes me want that color!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 18, 2006)

looks so good on you and radiant


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 18, 2006)

How cute! I dyed my hair purple during my first year of college. I loved it. Love your outfit too


----------



## Empress (Dec 19, 2006)

I get the feeling it's like a surreal being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty!


----------



## chubstar (Dec 29, 2006)

Woooo yur hair looks realli AWSOME 
hahaha i was going to go purple but then
i stuck to my old colour BLEACHED BLONDE i went 
a lil berserk cos im asian normally have black hair xD

newhos yu look great there so classy as lady MAC said


----------



## ElmoWithOutTheL (Jan 1, 2007)

hah I've done that before!! But My hair faded out to like a reddy/brown colour


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 9, 2007)

That colour really suits your skintone. It's breath-taking! Lovin' the shirt too, it really tops off the "classy" look.


----------

